# candlewood or ashland kennels



## bassfan (Aug 30, 2011)

I was getting a pup out of colorado but the breeding didn't take (just my luck I was Realy looking forward to the new member of our house) anyway does anyone have good or bad opinions about candlewood or ashland kennels. Please help thanks


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Candlewood field bred - good as you can get.

No opinion on Ashland (never heard of them).


----------



## Georgiahunter82 (May 13, 2011)

I got my pup from Ashland Kennels last September and he is awesome. Can't speak for any of the other litters or dogs but I am happy as can be with mine. 

He has all drive and energy you could ask for in a hunting dog. Great temperment, personality, etc. Wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

No contest, Candlewood. Go with the person who probably knows more about field lab pedigrees than any other person in the US.


----------



## duke (Sep 29, 2010)

Candlewood. Mary is alittle eccentric, but very easy to work with and extremely knowledgeable. She has probably forgot more about breeding labs than anyone else in the country knows about it. You just be honest with her about what you are looking for and your budget. She'll get you several litters coming up that fit what you want. She is top notch with finding the right breeding for what you need. Also keep in mind that she has Buster as a stud right now. I just got a Buster pup from Fourleaf's about 6 weeks ago and could not be happier. Perhaps another reason to give Mary a call. Also keep in mind you'll have to call her as she does not have e-mail. Good luck with your search, no matter what you choose.
Bob


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I will second what Duke said about Mary. She helped Cleo and myself when we were just starting out and I feel got us going in the right direction. It is hard to pay back help like that! She knows more about different pedigrees than anyone I know of and is more than willing to help, any way she can. Just don't try to BS her, she doesn't BS too well. Bill


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

Ashland seems to be more of a puppy mill. Most are not accomplished bitches and she churns them out. I have heard of a lot of folks males testicles, not dropping and other genetic issues. I think you have to go candlewood if you have the option. Ashland just baisically brings in the big studs for $$$$. There was a discussion not too long ago on GON under the waterfowl forum. Just my .02


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a Candlewood pup and love him. Would definately get another one. Call Mary Howley here in Wisconsin - she will help you find a pup.


----------



## duke (Sep 29, 2010)

Bill, Mary got us started in the right direction also. I am amazed at how she got us the right dog when in all honesty, we didn't have enough experience ourselves to know what we really wanted. She knew the right questions to ask and she knew so much about each of her dogs that she was able to get us the right litters to choose from. My wife and I still talk about that day a little over 8yrs ago now that we went to Mary's place and we picked out Teal. Mary said "Just to warn you, but you picked out a lover." Boy was she right. Teal, even to this day wants to be touched constantly and loves to give kisses. How she knew that about a 7 week old puppy goes to show you how much she knows about each of her litters. Her breadings are anything but chance.
Bob


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

to PM30. Ashland and Candlewood are not even in the same leagues. Candlewood is a well respected, proven kennel with Mary Howley at the helm. Her knowledge of the dogs, the blood lines, the health issues, not to begin to touch on the performance success are formidable.

Ashland is a generic, pet oriented, mass producer. I am not saying anything against the principals personally, their business ethics are not in question. Just decide what it is you want from your pup and choose accordingly. At Ashland all you are really doing is paying for a possible big name stud bred with an average or less bitch.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Seen good dogs from both. In my opinion, Candlewood's reputation is unrivaled. It's kind of like comparing training knowledge of Danny Farmer, Lardy, Arthur, etc. to me. I may know more than your average Joe, but there is no comparison.


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

CANDLEWOOD ALL THE WAY. You can't beat Mary.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

2tall said:


> Ashland is a generic, pet oriented, mass producer.


Obviously Candlewoods vs. Ashland is apples and oranges. One has produced an incredible number of FC's/AFC's and the other produces puppies for hunting and hunt test homes. No comparison, I agree...but you've made a pretty bold and somewhat damning statement there and I'm curious what you're basing it on.

Just to be clear, none of the labs I've ever owned have had any Ashland dog's in their pedigree, so I don't have my nose out of joint or anything like that.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Mary Howley has forgotten more than the rest of us will ever know about dogs and breeding dogs. If you don't buy from Mary or Mary doesn't have any pups (she sells out in advance with all of her litters), look on the classifieds here. There may be a nice litter here for you with parents that are titled and have recognized clearances (OFA, EIC, CNM, etc.). I do not know the other kennel you mention. I would not buy from a kennel that raises lots of litters with bitches that have no titles, no recognizable dogs in the pedigrees and kennels that just buy the services of a titled stud dog to sell their pups. These kennels sometimes charge more than Mary Candlewood Howley and more than a nice pup from a litter on this board.

Do your homework on the pedigree and you should get a nice pup.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

HuntinDawg said:


> Obviously Candlewoods vs. Ashland is apples and oranges. One has produced an incredible number of FC's/AFC's and the other produces puppies for hunting and hunt test homes. No comparison, I agree...but you've made a pretty bold and somewhat damning statement there and I'm curious what you're basing it on.
> 
> Just to be clear, none of the labs I've ever owned have had any Ashland dog's in their pedigree, so I don't have my nose out of joint or anything like that.





HiRollerlabs said:


> Mary Howley has forgotten more than the rest of us will ever know about dogs and breeding dogs. If you don't buy from Mary or Mary doesn't have any pups (she sells out in advance with all of her litters), look on the classifieds here. There may be a nice litter here for you with parents that are titled and have recognized clearances. I do not know the other kennel you mention. However, I would not buy from a kennel that raises lots of litters with bitches that have no titles, no recognizable dogs in the pedigrees and kennels that just buy the services of a titled stud dog to sell their pups. These kennels sometimes charge more than Mary Candlewood Howley and more than a nice pup from a litter on this board.


To the first question, what I base it on, here is the answer in the second quote. I have friends with dogs from Ashland. No complaints about their dogs, but no repeat buyers either. Many, many pups per year, and very few in hunt test or trial homes. I don't mean to damn anyone. I think there is a market for good quality pets. Much better here than from someones back yard where the "Ive got a boy, you have a girl, lets make puppies." theory prevails.


----------



## Dixiedog78 (Jul 9, 2009)

meckardt said:


> Ashland seems to be more of a puppy mill.


I have an Ashland dog and have been very pleased. I won't say my dog is a product of a "puppy mill"......


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> Obviously Candlewoods vs. Ashland is apples and oranges. One has produced an incredible number of FC's/AFC's and the other produces puppies for hunting and hunt test homes. No comparison, I agree...but you've made a pretty bold and somewhat damning statement there and I'm curious what you're basing it on.
> 
> Just to be clear, none of the labs I've ever owned have had any Ashland dog's in their pedigree, so I don't have my nose out of joint or anything like that.


It wasn't too long ago that Mary told me she sells more dogs to hunting homes than FT homes.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> It wasn't too long ago that Mary told me she sells more dogs to hunting homes than FT homes.



Yep. She's told me that more than once over the years.
Candlewood gets my vote.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> Obviously Candlewoods vs. Ashland is apples and oranges. One has produced an incredible number of FC's/AFC's and the other produces puppies for hunting and hunt test homes. No comparison, I agree...but you've made a pretty bold and somewhat damning statement there and I'm curious what you're basing it on.
> 
> Just to be clear, none of the labs I've ever owned have had any Ashland dog's in their pedigree, so I don't have my nose out of joint or anything like that.


I have no pups from either of them, but, if Ashlands website is any indication of who and what they are, those of you who are badmouthing Ashland have made some serious(and unfounded) aligations .
http://www.ashlandlabradors.net/Breedingprogram.html
john


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Mercedes or VW?

Mary Howley has the Mercedes of the Dog world with her kennel!

Robert Dozier


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

john fallon said:


> I have no pups from either of them, but, if Ashlands website is any indication of who and what they are, those of you who are badmouthing Ashland have made some serious(and unfounded) aligations .
> http://www.ashlandlabradors.net/Breedingprogram.html
> john


Well there ya go. We are talking about different kennels entirely. To the OP, you asked for which one, well which Ashland? Does not really matter, no one tops Candlewood for track record. This is the one my friends have owned dogs from:

http://www.ashlandkennel.com/


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

There is a dog bred by Ashland on Andy Attar's truck: Ashland's Velvet Elvis. Nice dog. Never saw anything to indicate that they are a puppy mill. 

Mary breeds all kinds of litters for all kinds of purposes. she has been using a very nice MH stud lately as well as Buster. 

The OP didn't really say the purpose for the dog. This information would be helpful.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Please note: there are TWO ashland kennels producing labs: the other one is in Georgia. Owned by Ashly Bloodworth.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-georgia/ashland-kennel.html


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

john fallon said:


> I have no pups from either of them, but, if Ashlands website is any indication of who and what they are, those of you who are badmouthing Ashland have made some serious(and unfounded) aligations .
> http://www.ashlandlabradors.net/Breedingprogram.html
> john


Wrong Ashland I think John. There are very few breeders that can touch Ms. Howleys reputation/resume so probably 75% of the comparisons will be apples to oranges. I don't know anything about Ashland kennels in Ga. but I have three of her pups in training now. Above average pups but also VERY high strung. Not sure of the breeding of the pups I have but as long as the clearances/pedigrees checked out on the litter I would feel comfortable buying one.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Looked through Ashland's (ga) stud pedigree and the first few dogs have candlewoods in their line a little far back on some. There were 3 others that had no pedigrees listed. Doesn't sound like a bad kennel. If I had my choice it would be a Candlewood pup for me.


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Got Jake( YLM) from Mary three years ago- couldn't be happier- we talked first about type of lab I wanted and what i would use him for- she then gave me some options as to litter etc and then she picked a pup for me--I'll be going back next year as our oldest, Max,BLM 12) is about to retire. I might add that the two lab owners we bred Jake to last winter could not have been happier with litters either.


----------

